# dog whistle



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I was in the "candy store" (local feedstore) and saw a dog whistle for sale...you know one of those silent ones? How do you train with that? We have always treat trained so i don't know about whistles but I thought I'd ask those that know more.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I saw one in TSC and was curious about it too. The only time I've seen them used was with farmers/herders.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

tune the whistle by turning the end in and out while you're blowing. the dogs ears will perk p when it hits the right pitch. Ive used them for the "LOOK AT ME" from a distance. then i can get them to come with less voice then treat. this has always worked well for shelter dogs while out in the play area. Its hard to get their attention sometimes


----------



## Deadbolt (Dec 30, 2010)

It can be used as a clicker would or you can use it to guide from a distance. My dogs know different series of whistles for commands...long whistle with one whistle followed means turn right, long whistle with a double after means left, single medium length means stop and look at me while sitting, rapid short burst means retrieve, etc etc.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Deadbolt said:


> It can be used as a clicker would or you can use it to guide from a distance. My dogs know different series of whistles for commands...long whistle with one whistle followed means turn right, long whistle with a double after means left, single medium length means stop and look at me while sitting, rapid short burst means retrieve, etc etc.


How did you train those commands?

Kane likes to do (completely amateur) nose work and I'd like to better be able to guide him in his directions than with my exaggerated arm movements.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

wow thanks.


----------

